# Found white pigeon/dove (not sure) no band



## chapinota (Aug 2, 2012)

I found a white dove or pigeon im not sure which it is or the difference she/he is beautiful and well kept dosent look wild to me and didnt fly away at all when I approached and picked her/him up which makes me think she/he was owned by someone because its clear she/he has been handled before! 
Dosent have a band on her/his foot so no way to figure out who owns her/him as ive read? i'm thinking of keeping her any advice I put her in a fairly large cage we had at the moment with some wild bird seed and water, seems fine. I live in Southern California (San Fernando Valley). Suggestions please!!















[email protected]


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you have a sweet little white ring neck dove, here is a link to help you with her..or him.
http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/tips.htm


----------



## chapinota (Aug 2, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the link! Does it look ok to you ? It seems healthy just don't know may take it to a vet to get it checked out!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks healthy to me  Pretty bird! Ringneck doves are domestic birds so definitely got loose or was dumped by someone. It wouldn't last long outside on its own. It's lucky it found you before something could happen


----------

